# George Little & le petit ensemble vocal de montreal outstanding album for era 1963



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*George Little & le petit ensemble vocal de montreal outstanding album for era 1963*

I discovered this awesome local ensemble of my hometown montreal, purchased:

*Gesualdo\Azzaiolo split Lp,* quite charming lovely sleeve , violet center ,it dosen't just look good it sound good, i discovered Azzaiolo works madrigals book.

*Guillaume Dufay *same affored ensemble same director George Little whit a consort for viols , a missa and songs, fabuleously wonderful.

I think im goeing to purchased there *Monteverdi LP.*

Whit all due respect has a youth only 41 yrs old ,any old time recalled this ensemble of early 60'' all done stereo, wonderfull Lp's, divine sound, and from my local town , stuff i should be proud of and i am.

:tiphat:


----------

